# Vape shops in Cape Town open on Sundays



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

Wondering which shops are open this morning - need to topup on some of the great local juices that I have been reading about. Preferably in the Southern Suburb area. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wondering which shops are open this morning - need to topup on some of the great local juices that I have been reading about. Preferably in the Southern Suburb area.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try VapeCartel. They have a shop somewhere n the southern suburbs. Not sure abt a sunday though

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Try VapeCartel. They have a shop somewhere n the southern suburbs. Not sure abt a sunday though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



It would have been great, bit it seems to be closed today - I'll check in with Duncan. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Kewl

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/9/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Kewl
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Confirmed Vape Cartel is open 12-4 (smack bang the same time as lunch with the kids however 



Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/9/17)

Pity

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (26/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wondering which shops are open this morning - need to topup on some of the great local juices that I have been reading about. Preferably in the Southern Suburb area.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know it's too late for this to help you now, but for future reference. There are two places in Bloubergstrand (a bit far for you but when you're out of juice ...) who are open on Sundays, but not the whole day so check the business hours with them. Here are links to their websites.

https://mrandmrsvapelounge.co.za/ (Marine Circle, Bloubergstrand)

http://www.edenonthebaymall.co.za/mr-tobacco/ (Eden on the Bay, Big Bay)




RenaldoRheeder said:


> Wondering which shops are open this morning - need to topup on some of the great local juices that I have been reading about. Preferably in the Southern Suburb area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

